

Building a world class engineering team - Retain the best - venturefizz
http://venturefizz.com/blog/building-world-class-engineering-team-part-iii-retain-best

======
mkramlich
His "praise publicly" item has a dark side to it though: it can hurt the
morale of all the other employees who were not praised, and yet felt they were
doing great work too. Multiply this effect by the number of people you have,
and how frequently this happens, and the ratio of praised to non-praised.

Giving praise in private, one-on-one between a boss and his report, or between
two peers, can yield some of the same benefit, but with less of the downside,
compared to doing so in public or in a company-wide setting.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
Disagree. Criticize in private, praise in public. If other people have really
been busting their ass and aren't getting the recognition they deserve, maybe
it's just because you're not paying attention. And if their feelings are hurt
because they didn't get recognition but it's because they didn't really
contribute that much, maybe it's best they move on.

